# Euro LED tail lights for Jetta MK5...what more do I need?



## avargas681 (Dec 15, 2009)

hi everyone, I would like to get those LED tail lights for my 05 Jetta MK5 and from my past experiance ive needed to add a resistor to get ride of the bulb out light that comes on in the dash and the possible hyper blinker or no blinker due to the power drop. does anyone have any info on this, or are they for once a true plug and play design. Ive scene 2 brands out there, one from Hella and another "generic" brand. Any info on this matter is greatly greatly appreciated. Thanks everyone.


----------



## avargas681 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Euro LED tail lights for Jetta MK5...what more do I need? (avargas681)*

anyone?


----------



## Damoncaravanman (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Euro LED tail lights for Jetta MK5...what more do I need? (avargas681)*

maybe this needs to be posted under another place, I too want to know


----------



## rconn14 (Sep 7, 2006)

I know there is a DIY on here somewhere for the OEM ones, I'd personally stay with OEM as much as possible. I think you may need someone with a VAG-COM to program the new lights and I believe you have to bend a pin in the connector or something like that. I'll try and track down the DIY.


----------



## flyride (Aug 21, 2008)

Install instructions are linked in a PDF in the first post here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2289904

Programming for VAG-COM is 7 posts down from the top on 1st page...


----------

